# Adaptateur mini-DP vers HDMI



## qassem (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté récemment un MBP core i5, et j'ai appris que le mini-DP permettait de faire transiter le son. J'ai cependant lu par ailleurs que certains adaptateurs mini-dp vers hdmi géraient mal cette nouvelle fonctionnalité.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quel adaptateur, pas cher et livrable en france, me permettrait de brancher mon MBP sur ma télé HD en faisant passer le son ?


----------



## davidsto (2 Mai 2010)

qassem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis acheté récemment un MBP core i5, et j'ai appris que le mini-DP permettait de faire transiter le son. J'ai cependant lu par ailleurs que certains adaptateurs mini-dp vers hdmi géraient mal cette nouvelle fonctionnalité.
> 
> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quel adaptateur, pas cher et livrable en france, me permettrait de brancher mon MBP sur ma télé HD en faisant passer le son ?



Je pense que celui vendu sur le store d'Apple fait l'affaire : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mai 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> Je pense que celui vendu sur le store d'Apple fait l'affaire : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY



Non, d'après les commentaires, il ne fait pas passer le son 
La maj des mbp est récente, les adaptateurs de ce genre ne vont pas tarder à arriver...


----------



## p.boussaguet (2 Mai 2010)

Salut,
J'ai acheté ça :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120516979011
J'en suis ravi quand je veux passer mon MB 13" sur ma télé ... avec le son via l'USB.

Livré en une semaine environ.

Attention, au delà d'une certaine résolution écran cible, le son ne passe plus.


----------



## qassem (3 Mai 2010)

Non, non.

J'aimerais un adaptateur qui exploite efficacement les capacités du mini displayport et du hdmi, et qui donc fait transiter le son par un unique câble...

Une manière plus précise de dire cela serait : quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réalisé des tests et trouvé un adaptateur convenable ?


----------



## Habaddon (3 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Je cherche aussi à savoir quel adaptateur marche, j'ai commandé le dr Bott avec mon macbook mais je n'ai pas encore pu tester, toujours pas reçu ni l'un ni l'autre 

Apparemment il fait pas passer le son 

J'ai lu dans un autre topic que celui-là devrai marcher, mais il ne l'avait pas testé non plus
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...284277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1838wt_925


----------



## tazzz (3 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je cherche aussi à savoir quel adaptateur marche, j'ai commandé le dr Bott avec mon macbook mais je n'ai pas encore pu tester, toujours pas reçu ni l'un ni l'autre
> 
> Apparemment il fait pas passer le son



Le fait que le son ne passe pas ne viens pas de l'adaptateur mais de de prise mini- qui ne DVI délivre pas le son sur les mbp 2009.
Par contre concernant les mbp 2010, le son devrait être pris en compte à la sortie du mini-DVI.


----------



## Habaddon (3 Mai 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Le fait que le son ne passe pas ne viens pas de l'adaptateur mais de de prise mini- qui ne DVI délivre pas le son sur les mbp 2009.
> Par contre concernant les mbp 2010, le son devrait être pris en compte à la sortie du mini-DVI.




Sur le support d'apple, ils disent que certains adaptateurs ne font pas passer le son des nouveaux macbook pro parce qu'il ne sont pas à la bonne norme displayport (VESA 1.1a pour qu'ils fassent passer le son) et dr Bott en a sortit un compatible à la sortie des nouveaux macbook pro, mais faut voir si apple est passé au nouveau ou si ils vendent toujours l'ancien sur le store 

ça se passe comment si il ne passe pas le son ? J'peux leur renvoyer et me faire rembourser ?


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (4 Mai 2010)

Je suis passé à la Fnac LAbège (à toulouse pour les connaisseurs), et un vendeur qui avait l'air de bien s'y connaitre, m'a affirmé que le mini port des macbook pro 2010 ne véhiculait pas encore le son mais qu'Apple allait bientôt, grâce à une mise à jour logiciel, le permettre .

Quelqu'un en sait-il un peu plus (ou pas ) ?


----------



## davidsto (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai retrouvé la page sur le site d'Apple parlant des adaptateurs Mini-DP/HDMI laissant passer le son sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3065

Ce modèle fonctionne avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro mais il est vendu aux USA : http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/video-display-converter


----------



## Gil-Nath (5 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai reçu mon nouveau MBP 2010 aujourd'hui, avec lequel j'ai acheté l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort/HDMI de Dr Bott, mais le son n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, et aucun autre périphérique de sortie audio n'apparaît dans les préférences systèmes liées au son, comme cela devrait-être (semble-t-il) le cas.
Pourtant, d'après la page de support qu'Apple fournit à ce sujet (merci davidsto), cet adaptateur devrait fonctionner...
Est-ce que ça peut être un problème logiciel (sachant que ceci est mon premier Mac, je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'en tenir...) ?


----------



## davidsto (5 Mai 2010)

Gil-Nath a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai reçu mon nouveau MBP 2010 aujourd'hui, avec lequel j'ai acheté l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort/HDMI de Dr Bott, mais le son n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, et aucun autre périphérique de sortie audio n'apparaît dans les préférences systèmes liées au son, comme cela devrait-être (semble-t-il) le cas.
> Pourtant, d'après la page de support qu'Apple fournit à ce sujet (merci davidsto), cet adaptateur devrait fonctionner...
> Est-ce que ça peut être un problème logiciel (sachant que ceci est mon premier Mac, je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'en tenir...) ?



Il me semble avoir lu plus haut sur ce topic que l'adaptateur du Dr Boot avait deux "versions" l'ancienne (peut être celle que tu as) qui ne laisse pas passer le son, et la nouvelle (peut être pas encore vendu en France) avec la fameuse norme VESA 1.1a.


----------



## Habaddon (6 Mai 2010)

Pareil, reçu mais le son ne passe pas, pourtant sur le carton c'est mis que c'est l'adapter II et compatible displayport 1.1a... ça vient peut-etre des câbles ou des télés 

Ca peut pas venir de la version de l'hdmi des câbles et de la télé ?


----------



## Gil-Nath (6 Mai 2010)

Je confirme, pour moi aussi c'est bien la version II en Mini DisplayPort 1.1a. Le pire c'est que sur l'emballage, il est bien écrit "HDMI Audio is supported for all Computers that support Audio via Mini DisplayPort.".
Si on se réfère à la page du produit sur l'Apple Store, on remarque que ça a l'air de bien fonctionner pour certaines personnes.
Après, c'est peut être possible que cela vienne de la TV (moi j'ai du Samsung), ou du câble, sur la même page un utilisateur semble d'ailleurs avoir des problèmes avec un modèle Samsung.
Sinon, j'ai fait quelques recherches, et j'ai trouvé ce long topic sur macrumors, entièrement dédié au problème du son à travers l'adaptateur HDMI pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro. D'après ce qu'il en ressort, cet adaptateur ne fonctionnerait pas. 

En tout cas, tout cela est un peu épineux, et c'est un peu dégueulasse de nous faire croire que ce produit fonctionne pour ce qui est de l'audio. Je me demande si Apple a testé cette fonctionnalité avant la mise sur le marché (et si oui avec quel adaptateur )...


----------



## davidsto (6 Mai 2010)

Gil-Nath a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai fait quelques recherches, et j'ai trouvé ce long topic sur macrumors, entièrement dédié au problème du son à travers l'adaptateur HDMI pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro. D'après ce qu'il en ressort, cet adaptateur ne fonctionnerait pas.



D'après ce lien, plusieurs adaptateurs testés marcheraient : 

- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0025V2VO0/ref=oss_product

- http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product

- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...78419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1972wt_1165

En tout cas, ce serait intéressant que MacGeneration se penche sur le sujet et fasse un test des plusieurs adaptateurs afin de voir ceux qui marchent et ceux qui ne laissent pas passer le son (j'ai contacté le "labo MacGeneration" par e-mail) !

Moi je pense m'acheter un MacBook Pro 13" si et seulement si j'ai un adaptateur qui laissent passer le son ! Foot+ sans le son c'est plus pareil !


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (6 Mai 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> D'après ce lien, plusieurs adaptateurs testés marcheraient :
> 
> En tout cas, ce serait intéressant que MacGeneration se penche sur le sujet et fasse un test des plusieurs adaptateurs afin de voir ceux qui marchent et ceux qui ne laissent pas passer le son !
> 
> Moi je pense m'acheter un MacBook Pro 13" si et seulement si j'ai un adaptateur qui laissent passer le son ! Foot+ sans le son c'est plus pareil !



+1 !

A quand les tests de Mac Generation pour les adaptateurs hdmi pour qu'on s'y retrouve enfin !


----------



## Gil-Nath (6 Mai 2010)

Je suis entièrement d'accord, parce que là c'est un peu flou.

J'ai juste un peu les nerfs d'avoir acheté cet adaptateur qui ne fonctionne pas correctement (en plus avec l'adaptateur VGA d'Apple, j'ai une image beaucoup plus nette et jolie, bizarre, je suppose que l'HDMI devrait rendre encore mieux ).


----------



## davidsto (6 Mai 2010)

A priori celui-ci fait transiter le son et l'image et il peut être expédier en France :

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...284277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1838wt_925

Des internautes ont posé la question (cf le bas de la page eBay) sur le passage du son avec les nouveaux MacBook, la réponse est OUI !

De plus l'historique des achats début mi-avril 2010 et correspond avec la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Pro...

11.99 &#8364; et les frais de port sont offert, par contre il faut compter 15-25 jours pour le recevoir !

Edit : Tiens, ce même article est aussi vendu sur eBay France par la même société d'ailleurs : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mini-Display-Por...ApplePeriph&hash=item414db9827b#ht_1839wt_931


----------



## Habaddon (8 Mai 2010)

J'ai commandé celui-ci http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product

ceux qui l'ont commandé disent qu'il marche sur le forum de macrumors


----------



## davidsto (8 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai commandé celui-ci http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product
> 
> ceux qui l'ont commandé disent qu'il marche sur le forum de macrumors



Ok tiens nous au courant !


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (8 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai commandé celui-ci http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product
> 
> ceux qui l'ont commandé disent qu'il marche sur le forum de macrumors





+1 !

Tiens nous au jus si il fonctionne s'il te plait, j'attends des retours justement pour pouvoir me lancer dans un achat. Parce que Lost et The Pacific, ça le fera mieux sur mon samsung HD


----------



## davidsto (10 Mai 2010)

Voilà la réponse que j'ai reçu par e-mail de la part du labo de MacGeneration :

_"bonjour

je me suis un peu renseigné. A priori il est urgent d'attendre. On fera un papier dès qu'on a du neuf

chris"_


----------



## SamSoul© (11 Mai 2010)

alors voici mon retour d'expérience:
MBP 13' reçu il y a 2 semaines; je voulais l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort->HDMI pour regarder un film sur la Tv ce Week End.

Je suis donc passer à la Fnac de La Défense: un seul adaptateur... 49,90 (ouchhh), qui fait passer le son à la norme bidule-chouette.

Et ben que dalle: meme l'image bug !! Comme s'il détectait la Tv toutes les 15sec: écran bleu sur le MBP et la TV, et hop il ré-affiche l'image correctement.
Le son reste sur le MacBookPro...

Donc effectivement.... si quelqu'un sait quel modèle fonctionne ... je suis preneur !!!!


@++
SamSoul©


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Ta télé possède une entré dvi ? prend du DVI et puis branche ton son en jack à côté..


----------



## davidsto (11 Mai 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> Voilà la réponse que j'ai reçu par e-mail de la part du labo de MacGeneration :
> 
> _"bonjour
> 
> ...



En réponse à ce mail, j'ai demandé pourquoi il était urgent d'attende ?

Réponse ce matin : _"pour le son si vous voulez un adaptateur. j'ai eu un retour de dr bott qui me disait qu'ils étaient en train de corriger le pb."_

Habaddon : on attend ton CR dès réception de l'adaptateur !


----------



## Habaddon (11 Mai 2010)

Toujours pas eu, ça fait 2 jours que la facteur passe pas


----------



## davidsto (11 Mai 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> En réponse à ce mail, j'ai demandé pourquoi il était urgent d'attende ?
> 
> Réponse ce matin : _"pour le son&#8230; si vous voulez un adaptateur. j'ai eu un retour de dr bott qui me disait qu'ils étaient en train de corriger le pb."_



En réponse à ma question : Donc a priori aucun bug du coté des nouveaux MacBook Pro ? Le problème vient bien des adaptateurs et non du MacBook Pro ?

La réponse : _soit de l'adapatateur soit d'un problème de mac os x. c'est pas bien clair_


----------



## Habaddon (14 Mai 2010)

Tiens, y a Dr Bott qui a répondu à mon mail, ils disent qu'il vont m'échanger l'adapter car c'est pas normal que le son ne passe pas...


----------



## Gil-Nath (14 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Tiens, y a Dr Bott qui a répondu à mon mail, ils disent qu'il vont m'échanger l'adapter car c'est pas normal que le son ne passe pas...


Cool ! 
Je leur ai envoyé un mail hier soir également, je peux donc espérer un échange aussi.


----------



## Habaddon (14 Mai 2010)

Et j'pense que l'adaptateur que j'ai pris sur amazon est arrivé, j'ai un avis de passage, j'vais aller voir à la poste après, j'vous dirai si il marche


----------



## davidsto (14 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Et j'pense que l'adaptateur que j'ai pris sur amazon est arrivé, j'ai un avis de passage, j'vais aller voir à la poste après, j'vous dirai si il marche



J'attends ton CR 

Au fait, tu l'a payé combien en euro (frais de port compris et frais de change compris) ?


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (14 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Et j'pense que l'adaptateur que j'ai pris sur amazon est arrivé, j'ai un avis de passage, j'vais aller voir à la poste après, j'vous dirai si il marche




+1 !
Si il fonctionne, je l'achète de suite !
Je veux retrouver mes series sur mon Lcd Samsung


----------



## Habaddon (14 Mai 2010)

Bon bah j'suis allé voir, le facteur leur a pas encore amené, j'dois attendre lundi 

Voilà le prix avec les détails d'amazon:


> Subtotal of Items:     	  GBP 10.99
> Postage & Packing:   	GBP 4.00
> ------
> Total:   	GBP 14.99
> ...


----------



## SamSoul© (14 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Ta télé possède une entré dvi ? prend du DVI et puis branche ton son en jack à côté..



bah heu.. comment dire... J'ai du HDMI sur la TV... et le but est d'éviter d'avoir bcp de cables (j'en ai déjà trop derrière le meuble tv ! lol)

Impatient de savoir si un adaptateur fonctionne !


----------



## davidsto (14 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Bon bah j'suis allé voir, le facteur leur a pas encore amené, j'dois attendre lundi



Arf, on attendra lundi alors ! lol


----------



## Habaddon (17 Mai 2010)

Voilà, j'ai essayé, ça marche nickel son + vidéo


----------



## davidsto (17 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai essayé, ça marche nickel son + vidéo



C'est cool ça !

Donc cet adaptateur Cablesson : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product fonctionne (pour 20 &#8364 ! 

On sait maintenant que ça vient de certains adaptateurs et non du MacBook Pro !


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (17 Mai 2010)

Nickel!

Je vais passer commande de suite alors!
Merci à toi



Ayé commande passé, reste plus qu'à attendre. 
Si il fonctionne bel et bien, il n'y aura plus à se prendre la tête pour les pocesseur de macbook pro et tout le monde
pourra profiter de son ecran externe !


----------



## Pomme+Q (17 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai acheté celui-ci http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/video-display-converter et j'ai un problème, le son passe l'image passe, mais uniquement si je baisse la fréquence d'affichage, 24, 25 ou 30Hz, dès que je passe à 50 ou 60Hz y a de la neige et l'image, passe puis repart. Donc c'était pour savoir si vous aviez aussi ce problème avec vos câbles ou ordinateurs. Moi c'est un MacBook Pro 13" early 2010.


----------



## Habaddon (17 Mai 2010)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté celui-ci http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/video-display-converter et j'ai un problème, le son passe l'image passe, mais uniquement si je baisse la fréquence d'affichage, 24, 25 ou 30Hz, dès que je passe à 50 ou 60Hz y a de la neige et l'image, passe puis repart. Donc c'était pour savoir si vous aviez aussi ce problème avec vos câbles ou ordinateurs. Moi c'est un MacBook Pro 13" early 2010.



J'ai pas fait attention à la fréquence mais j'ai rien dû modifier pour que ça passe donc ça doit être à la fréquence normale. C'est peut-être le câble qui a un problème ?


----------



## MBPDavid (17 Mai 2010)

bonsoir 

ça y est je l'ai commandé aussi livraison prévu entre le 20 et le 27 mai !!! merci pour le renseignement !

Le pire, c'est que je suis allé à la boutique Apple premium reseller à Lille la semaine dernière pour acheter une housse pour mon bel objet ( mbp 17 2010 ) et je leur est parlé de l'adaptateur display port / hdmi qui fait passer le son.... et bien il m'on pris pour un fou !!! 

il ne sont pas au courant que le modéle 2010 fait passer le son !!! c'est quand même hallucinant de voir ça d'une boutique qui ne vend que du Mac !!! 

j'attend le mien et j'irai leur prouver en l'utilisant devant eux !!


----------



## Habaddon (19 Mai 2010)

J'viens de remarquer que si je ne suis pas dans les préférences écrans quand je branche le câble, ça clignote bleu mais l'image apparait pas sur la tv, je dois aller dans système-moniteur à chaque fois que je veux le brancher et quand il doit repasser du son la première fois, il clignote aussi, après plus de problème mais bon ><

C'est quand même du bidouillage pour que ça marche, ça fait ça que chez moi ou vous avez ça aussi ?

Si je branche le câble sur mon ancien macbook pro 13" 2009, aucun problème, sauf qu'il y a pas de son -normal ^^-


edit: Il me semble que j'avais lu un truc comme quoi il passait le son par le canal video ou un truc dans le genre, c'est possible que ça soit pas bien géré et que ça vienne de là ?


----------



## mp_ (19 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Qu'en est-il avec Windows sous Boot Camp ? Ça fonctionne bien, ou c'est même pas la peine d'espérer ?


----------



## Habaddon (19 Mai 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Qu'en est-il avec Windows sous Boot Camp ? Ça fonctionne bien, ou c'est même pas la peine d'espérer ?



J'viens de tester, ça marche, son et vidéo ^^ et j'ai pas les problème que j'ai quand je le branche sur os x


----------



## mp_ (19 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup ! 

Je vais m'en prendre un


----------



## Habaddon (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu des nouvelles de dr Bott, j'ai le choix entre me renvoyer un nouvel adaptater, de m'envoyer un câble miniToslink vers Toslink, un jack to jack de 2m ou une reduction sur leur adaptateur pro.

Qu'est-ce qui serait le mieux ? J'me dis que si il me renvoi un nouveau, il passera peut-être toujours pas le son, vu que j'ai encore vu personne qui disait qu'il marchait et puis j'ai racheté l'autre...


----------



## Gil-Nath (20 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai eu des nouvelles de dr Bott, j'ai le choix entre me renvoyer un nouvel adaptater, de m'envoyer un câble miniToslink vers Toslink, un jack to jack de 2m ou une reduction sur leur adaptateur pro.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui serait le mieux ? J'me dis que si il me renvoi un nouveau, il passera peut-être toujours pas le son, vu que j'ai encore vu personne qui disait qu'il marchait et puis j'ai racheté l'autre...


J'ai en effet reçu le même mail aujourd'hui même. 
Pour ma part j'ai choisi l'échange avec un nouvel adaptateur, d'ailleurs c'est normal que personne n'en ait un qui fonctionne correctement, puisque ceux de la nouvelle version (qui devra régler le problème) sont encore en production (ils annoncent une arrivée pour début juin).
En ce qui te concerne, ça n'a peut être pas d'intérêt de te le faire échanger, vu qu'il faut payer le retour. 
Mais pour ceux qui comme moi ont commandé cet adaptateur avec leur nouveau MBP, et qui n'en ont pas encore commandé d'autre, je pense que c'est une bonne option (bah oui, on veut tous que le son transite correctement non ? ). Il suffit d'envoyer un mail à Dr. Bott France et d'expliquer votre problème, ils vous enverront en retour un mail exposant les différentes solutions proposées (voir message de Habaddon ).


----------



## Habaddon (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai demandé si il me propose un qui passe le son en remplacement, il me demande pas de leur renvoyer celui que j'ai déjà, il mette "no return required". comme ça je testerai celui là aussi


----------



## dodo87 (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis nouveau sur Mac, j'ai un macbook pro 13" de 2010 et j'ai acheté cet adaptateur
dr Bott version 2 http://www.amazon.fr/Dr-Bott-Adaptateur-DisplayPort-Adapter/dp/B002MTGNGC

Et comme vous pas de SONS alors que c'est bien marqué "Audio will transmit for 2010 MacBook Pro!"

Je vais demain contacter Dr Bott pour savoir comment faire et si pas possible de faire un échange avec un futur (juin, c'est ça) adaptateur qui fonctionne.


@ Habaddon : est-ce que l'adaptateur Cablesson fonctionne bien ?
As-tu un macbook pro 13 pouces ? Car cela dépend des portables ?
Merci


----------



## Habaddon (21 Mai 2010)

dodo87 a dit:


> @ Habaddon : est-ce que l'adaptateur Cablesson fonctionne bien ?
> As-tu un macbook pro 13 pouces ? Car cela dépend des portables ?
> Merci



Salut,

J'ai le 15" mais ça doit être pareil, le Cablesson fonctionne nickel sur windows mais j'ai un problème sur os x, faut insister pour que ça marche, ça dépend des applications qui tournent, si j'ai trop de truc ouvert, c'est pas la peine... C'est os x qui a du mal avec les adaptateur qui passent le son on dirait, j'ai pas de problème avec un adaptateur normal et sur windows le cablesson est reconnu directement avec son et vidéo.


----------



## Gil-Nath (21 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai demandé si il me propose un qui passe le son en remplacement, il me demande pas de leur renvoyer celui que j'ai déjà, il mette "no return required". comme ça je testerai celui là aussi


Ah oui moi aussi on m'a dit ça en réponse à mon mail.
En fait à la base dans le truc qu'ils m'ont envoyé, j'ai lu qu'il fallait d'abord le retourner.
Mais tant mieux si on peut le garder.


----------



## MBPDavid (22 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai reçu aujourd'hui le Cablesson commandé sur Amazon uk et ça marche nickel !!!!

le son passe très bien sur l'HDMI et la qualité d'image top 

voila, pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## davidsto (24 Mai 2010)

MBPDavid a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai reçu aujourd'hui le Cablesson commandé sur Amazon uk et ça marche nickel !!!!
> 
> ...



Cool !

Et est-ce que tu as le même problème qu'Habaddon (voir son post un peu plus haut) :

_J'viens de remarquer que si je ne suis pas dans les préférences écrans quand je branche le câble, ça clignote bleu mais l'image apparait pas sur la tv, je dois aller dans système-moniteur à chaque fois que je veux le brancher et quand il doit repasser du son la première fois, il clignote aussi, après plus de problème mais bon ><

C'est quand même du bidouillage pour que ça marche, ça fait ça que chez moi ou vous avez ça aussi ?_

???


----------



## MBPDavid (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour Davidsto

je n'ai aucun problème lorsque je le branche sur l'HDMI de ma tv

tout va très bien !!


----------



## dodo87 (25 Mai 2010)

J'ai reçu un mail de Dr Bott, il m'envoie un nouvel adaptateur fin mai, début juin.
J'ai lu sur un autre post qu'il demande de renvoyer l'ancien, j'espère que c'est pas le cas car je peux encore le renvoyer chez amazon  et ils me remboursent normalement les frais de ports car article non conforme. Je sais pas trop quoi faire ? Pas envie de payer des frais de retour à Dr Bott alors que le problème vient de chez eux.


----------



## Gil-Nath (25 Mai 2010)

dodo87 a dit:


> J'ai reçu un mail de Dr Bott, il m'envoie un nouvel adaptateur fin mai, début juin.
> J'ai lu sur un autre post qu'il demande de renvoyer l'ancien, j'espère que c'est pas le cas car je peux encore le renvoyer chez amazon  et ils me remboursent normalement les frais de ports car article non conforme. Je sais pas trop quoi faire ? Pas envie de payer des frais de retour à Dr Bott alors que le problème vient de chez eux.


Ah normalement tu n'as pas à le renvoyer, Habaddon et moi-même avons suivi la même procédure, et nous avons tous deux été informé que nous pouvions garder l'ancien...


----------



## Habaddon (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai reçu celui de remplacement de dr Bott, il marche son+video ^^

http://picasaweb.google.com/alexanza15/DrBott?feat=email#5475839489100108578


----------



## Gil-Nath (27 Mai 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai reçu celui de remplacement de dr Bott, il marche son+video ^^
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/alexanza15/DrBott?feat=email#5475839489100108578


Parfait, parfait... 
De mon côté, je n'ai encore rien reçu... Je suppose que je devrais le recevoir demain...


----------



## Habaddon (27 Mai 2010)

Et j'ai pas le bug de l'autre sur celui-là, j'suis surement tombé sur un mauvais câble pour le Cablesson.


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (27 Mai 2010)

Ca y est enfin pour moi, reçu ce matin l'adaptateur HDMI CAblesson de Amazon.

Il fonctionne nickel son + image avec un macbook pro 13 de 2010.

Content sauf que je viens de me promener sur quelques sites et de me rentre compte qu'en fait, on ne peut pas refermer le capot du macbook pro sans que les deux écrans (macbook pro et le lcd samsung dans mon cas) ne s'éteignent.Ou alors solution avec un clavier externe mais bon, vraiment pas pratique.

C'est dommage je trouve, va falloir laisser un peu ouvert le macbook pro.

Mais bon , ça fait du bien de retrouver ses séries sur un bon LCd 

RE EDIT : 

Bon bah finalement ça remarche, je ne sais absoulment pas comment j'ai fait maisbon, j'ai débrancher et rebrancher 2 fois pour voir et c'est bueno donc ça roule.
Par contre si quelqu'un a une idée pour le capot du macbook pro je suis preneur  

EDIT : J'ai peut être était un peu trop joyeux et trop vite parce que le son ne fonctionne pas sur mon lcd samsung.
Il sort toujours par le macbook pro, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Comment configure ton le son pour qu'il sort de la télé?
D'avance merci


----------



## Gil-Nath (27 Mai 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> EDIT : J'ai peut être était un peu trop joyeux et trop vite parce que le son ne fonctionne pas sur mon lcd samsung.
> Il sort toujours par le macbook pro, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
> Comment configure ton le son pour qu'il sort de la télé?
> D'avance merci


Normalement tu vas juste dans les "Préférences Système", puis dans "Son", et là dans l'onglet "Sortie" tu devrais voir apparaître un deuxième périphérique (du nom de ton téléviseur je crois) de sortie que tu devras sélectionner, et là ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Queentin (28 Mai 2010)

Mon adaptateur acheté il y a moins d'un mois à IXELLES ne passe pas le son.

Au lieu d'en racheter un nouveau, j'utilise un câble pour le son pour connecter mon macbook à mon sony bravia.

cependant, petite question, je n'y connais pas grand chose :

- cela marche avec un câble mini jack - mini jack
- cela ne marche pas avec un câble mini jack - cinch comme la photo ici : ICI


Quelle est la raison ? elle est surement toute bête ;-)

Merci


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (28 Mai 2010)

ouép Gil Nath ,j'avais trouvé dans les réglages du son.

En fait tout fonctionne maintenant. C'était tellement simple que j'ai pas du faire attention.
Je recommande cet adaptateur à tous ceux qui veulent profiter de leur Lcd par exemple (macbook de 2010 uniquement)

Par contre , un petit bémol pour le capot du macbook pro, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution...


----------



## goldwine (28 Mai 2010)

Petite question, est ce qu'il existe un adaptateur pour MBP de la génération d'avant unibody (donc sans port display intégré) qui permette de se brancher sur le Moniteur LED Cinema Display d'Apple?

Pour le moment je n'ai rien trouvé...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Valmente (29 Mai 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> ouép Gil Nath ,j'avais trouvé dans les réglages du son.
> 
> En fait tout fonctionne maintenant. C'était tellement simple que j'ai pas du faire attention.
> Je recommande cet adaptateur à tous ceux qui veulent profiter de leur Lcd par exemple (macbook de 2010 uniquement)
> ...



une simple souris en usb et c'est bon, ça réveille le mac fermé.


----------



## Gil-Nath (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai reçu ce matin l'adaptateur de remplacement de Dr. Bott.
Tout marche parfaitement, avec le son et la vidéo.


----------



## WaterEye (7 Juin 2010)

je l'ai également reçu ce matin, mais je suis vraiment déçu. Le son passe mais impossible de le baisser ou l'augmenter . Et pour la video, les couleurs sont beaucoup plus fausses que l'ancien...


----------



## WaterEye (8 Juin 2010)

je suis le seul a avoir constaté ça?


----------



## Gil-Nath (9 Juin 2010)

Pour le son c'est pareil chez moi, on ne peut pas le régler sur le MBP, mais on peut le régler sur le téléviseur. Ca ne me choque pas, c'est même normal je pense. 
En ce qui concerne les couleurs, je n'ai rien constaté de choquant par rapport à l'ancien adaptateur, mais je pense que pour régler ça tu peux changer le profil d'affichage des couleurs dans les préférences système.


----------



## fiaste (11 Juin 2010)

Je viens de recevoir le mien, commandé sur MacWay, l'image est magnifique mais dans le port audio mon écran n'apparait pas..... j'aurai du commander celui de dr boot :hein:

Macbook Pro 2010 13p
TV Sony Bravia KDL40'


----------



## Bond@007 (14 Juin 2010)

Je passe de mon actuel MBA au MBP 13' 2010 et j'aimerai être absolument certain d'acquérir le bon câble ... Mais entre ceux qui fonctionnent, ne fonctionnent plus ou pas du tout, j'y perds quelque peu mon latin ... Pourriez-vous me donner un lien direct vers un site de vente où acquérir le bon à coup sûre ?

J'aimerai pouvoir raccorder mon MBP à mon téléviseur LCD Sony via HDMI et à mon écran externe Samsung 226BW via DVI, un câble unique avec swap de l'embout en fonction de l'usage est-il possible ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

007


----------



## Habaddon (15 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Je passe de mon actuel MBA au MBP 13' 2010 et j'aimerai être absolument certain d'acquérir le bon câble ... Mais entre ceux qui fonctionnent, ne fonctionnent plus ou pas du tout, j'y perds quelque peu mon latin ... Pourriez-vous me donner un lien direct vers un site de vente où acquérir le bon à coup sûre ?
> 
> J'aimerai pouvoir raccorder mon MBP à mon téléviseur LCD Sony via HDMI et à mon écran externe Samsung 226BW via DVI, un câble unique avec swap de l'embout en fonction de l'usage est-il possible ?
> 
> ...



Le griffin fait les 2, mais il est plus cher...
http://macoccasion.net/product.php?id_product=

Sinon celui-ci marche bien aussi mais juste il fait juste hdmi
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oss_product


----------



## Bond@007 (15 Juin 2010)

Le 2ème lien fonctionne mais pas le 1er ... Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Habaddon (16 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Le 2ème lien fonctionne mais pas le 1er ... Merci pour ton aide



Ah ouais, désolé ^
Voilà: http://macoccasion.net/product.php?id_product=244


----------



## Bond@007 (17 Juin 2010)

Le Griffin est très bien mais trop chère ... Autant avoir 2 câbles distincts pour le prix du Griffin voir moins chère. Pour la sortie hdmi avec son, c'est ok mais pour câble avec sortie dvi avec son, je cherche encore ...


----------



## Habaddon (18 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Le Griffin est très bien mais trop chère ... Autant avoir 2 câbles distincts pour le prix du Griffin voir moins chère. Pour la sortie hdmi avec son, c'est ok mais pour câble avec sortie dvi avec son, je cherche encore ...



Je sais pas si ça existe, le dvi transporte pas le son, il faut un câble à part, jack - jack ou miniToslink - Toslink, je pense.


----------



## Bond@007 (18 Juin 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça existe, le dvi transporte pas le son, il faut un câble à part, jack - jack ou miniToslink - Toslink, je pense.



Merci à toi, il me semblait bien mais je n'en étais pas absolument certain


----------



## doctor pomme (20 Juin 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai egalement branche mon mac sur la tv avec ce cable (mini dvi vers hdmi) mais la reaction est beaucoup trop lente, je ne  peux donc pas jouer; quant aux films c'est genant egalement
comment ameliorer la latence (je ne sais pas comment vous appelez ca, taux de rafraichissement?) sur mon mac? je ne peux pas faire mieux que 75Hz et ma tv n'a aucun reglage pour y remedier


----------



## Bond@007 (20 Juin 2010)

Au sujet du câble Griffin, ne trouvez-vous pas que la longueur du câble est bien trop courte ? Une rallonge est-elle possible ?


----------



## Bond@007 (21 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Au sujet du câble Griffin, ne trouvez-vous pas que la longueur du câble est bien trop courte ? Une rallonge est-elle possible ?



UP, peut-on rajouter une rallonge et si oui, auriez-vous un lien ebay ou autre ?

Merci.


----------



## pepes003 (21 Juin 2010)

Je viens de recevoir cet adaptateur : http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002WSM2N6/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Je suis novice sur Mac OS, mais cet adaptateur véhicule bel et bien l'image et le son en HDMI sans soucis.

Très bon rapport qualité prix et vendeur sérieux. Matos reçu 3j après la commande


----------



## Habaddon (22 Juin 2010)

Une rallonge minidp ? ça sert pas vraiment, suffit de mettre un câble hdmi de la longueur qu'il faut...


----------



## Bond@007 (22 Juin 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> Une rallonge minidp ? ça sert pas vraiment, suffit de mettre un câble hdmi de la longueur qu'il faut...



Une rallonge pour pluger au câble Griffin, pour étendre soit la sortie HDMI ou la sortie DVI ! Cà existe ou non ?


----------



## Habaddon (23 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Une rallonge pour pluger au câble Griffin, pour étendre soit la sortie HDMI ou la sortie DVI ! Cà existe ou non ?



si ça existe,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...xtension+cable&x=0&y=0&sprefix=hdmi+extension

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ps&field-keywords=dvi+extension+cable&x=0&y=0


----------



## Bond@007 (23 Juin 2010)

Merci Habaddon 

Sais-tu si ce genre de rallonge détériore l'image ou non ? La rallonge HDMI sur câble Griffin permettra-t-elle de conserver la transmission de l'image ET du son ?

Je suis conscient de te solliciter beaucoup mais je voudrais éviter de me tromper dans l'acquisition des câbles qui " vont bien " 

Mon usage, connecter mon MBP 13 pouces génération 2010 à mon écran externe Samsung 226BW via DVI et à mon téléviseur LCD Sony via HDMI ... J'hésite vu le prix du Griffin et puis il serait peut-être préférable d'avoir 2 câbles distincts afin d'éviter de devoir débrancher et rebrancher à répétition lors d'un swap entre mes 2 usages ?!
En résumé, je voudrais trouver un câble mini display port vers HDMI d'environ 50 cm qui transite image ET son et un second câble vers DVI d'une 20 aine de cm ...

Je suis preneur de liens ebay, ldlc ou pixmania ...

Enorme merci d'avance ! 

007


----------



## Habaddon (24 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Merci Habaddon
> 
> Sais-tu si ce genre de rallonge détériore l'image ou non ? La rallonge HDMI sur câble Griffin permettra-t-elle de conserver la transmission de l'image ET du son ?
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé ça:

http://cgi.ebay.com/mini-DP-Mini-Di...ltDomain_0&hash=item35a91199ae#ht_2669wt_1139

et 

http://cgi.ebay.com/mini-DP-Mini-Di...ltDomain_0&hash=item439ebe7198#ht_2448wt_1139

mais pour l'hdmi je sais pas si il passe le son, y a rien de mis...



EDIT: celui-ci ils disent qu'il supporte l'audio dans la description, mais il ne parle pas de macbook 2010, faut tester ^^


http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/mini-displa...ultDomain_0&hash=item2306f94f1b#ht_2863wt_904

sinon y a un 3 en 1 aussi, mais je pense pas qu'il passe le son

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/3-in-1-Mini...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f0027e293#ht_5312wt_1012


----------



## Bond@007 (26 Juin 2010)

Habaddon a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/mini-DP-Mini-Di...ltDomain_0&hash=item35a91199ae#ht_2669wt_1139
> 
> ...



Le 3 en 1 me plaît assez bien, notamment pour sa triple fonctionnalité et également son prix ! Mais n'est-ce pas trop beau pour être vrai ? Je vais contacter le vendeur pour savoir si le HDMI sort bien image ET son ...
Si je comprend bien, ce boitier agit un peu comme un hub usb, c-a-d que 2 ou 3 câbles peuvent être pluggés en permanence et l'on peut swapper entre les 3 sans débrancher. Mais y a un interrupteur pour le swap non ? Faut donc acheter un câble HDMI et DVI mâle qui se grefferont sur le boitier ... ce qui expliquerait le prix bas ?
Un passage de l'annonce m'échappe quelque peu : " *Notice:  User can use 1 output (HDMI/DVI/Displayport) at the same time.

*


----------



## jerdopler (5 Juillet 2010)

Et voila : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17...ers-hdmi-audio-et-video-pour-macbook-pro.html


----------



## T-heo (6 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir cet adaptateur : http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002WSM2N6/ref=ox_ya_os_product
> 
> Je suis novice sur Mac OS, mais cet adaptateur véhicule bel et bien l'image et le son en HDMI sans soucis.
> 
> Très bon rapport qualité prix et vendeur sérieux. Matos reçu 3j après la commande



J'ai aussi reçu le même en 5 jours pour mon cas, fonctionne très bien après avoir changé les réglages de moniteur et son. Prix : 21,68 
Voilà juste pour dire que j'en suis très content et que je le recommande.
Bye.


----------



## pepes003 (8 Juillet 2010)

&#8224;heo;5957161 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi reçu le même en 5 jours pour mon cas, fonctionne très bien après avoir changé les réglages de moniteur et son. Prix : 21,68 &#8364;
> Voilà juste pour dire que j'en suis très content et que je le recommande.
> Bye.



21,68&#8364; ?
Perso je l'ai eu à 18&#8364; FDPinclus


----------



## Skillz (8 Juillet 2010)

Je vien de recevoir le mien, celui de chez Macway a 25 euros et il es au top en se moment il est brancher sur l'imac en direction de ma télé et tous marche nikel


J'ai tester avec le macbook aussi


Image + son impec'


----------



## Alek91 (8 Juillet 2010)

@Skillz : 
Tu arrives à désactiver l'écran du iMac pour etre que sur ton écran externe ?


----------



## T-heo (8 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> 21,68 ?
> Perso je l'ai eu à 18 FDPinclus



12.95 £ + 4.00 £ de port, 16.95 £ au total soit en euros 21,68 
Peut etre qu'ils ont changés leurs prix après je ne sais pas...


----------



## Skillz (8 Juillet 2010)

Alek91 a dit:


> @Skillz :
> Tu arrives à désactiver l'écran du iMac pour etre que sur ton écran externe ?



Nan c'est mon seule problème, je regarde sur le net si un soft existe mais je ne trouve pas

Si qu'elle qu'un a une idée


----------



## Alek91 (8 Juillet 2010)

@Skillz
Dans ton cas, y a une procédure indiquée par apple qui devrait marcher avec ton clavier. Elle est quelque part sur le forum mais j'arrive plus a retrouver. Mais si tu trouves autrement j'suis preneur ^^


----------



## Bigrie (9 Juillet 2010)

heo a dit:


> J'ai aussi reçu le même en 5 jours pour mon cas, fonctionne très bien après avoir changé les réglages de moniteur et son. Prix : 21,68 
> Voilà juste pour dire que j'en suis très content et que je le recommande.
> Bye.




Bonsoir,
comment l'avez vous commandé ? Car amazon UK me dit qu'il ne livre pas en France!


----------



## T-heo (9 Juillet 2010)

Bigrie a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> comment l'avez vous commandé ? Car amazon UK me dit qu'il ne livre pas en France!



J'ai eu le même problème au début...

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B002WSM2N6/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new*
>> Il faut que tu choisisses la 2e option pour une expedition en international et pas "_Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery_"
Et après tu ne devrais plus rencontrer de problème...


----------



## Bigrie (10 Juillet 2010)

Merci, commande passée !


----------



## davidsto (10 Juillet 2010)

&#8224;heo;5972821 a dit:
			
		

> 12.95 £ + 4.00 £ de port, 16.95 £ au total soit en euros 21,68 &#8364;
> Peut etre qu'ils ont changés leurs prix après je ne sais pas...



Aujourd'hui 16,95 £ ça m'a couté 20,98 &#8364; sur Amazon.co.uk...


----------



## T-heo (11 Juillet 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> Aujourd'hui 16,95 £ ça m'a couté 20,98  sur Amazon.co.uk...


 
Après tout dépend de la valeur de l'euro par rapport à la livre..


----------



## Bigrie (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour brancher une freebox HD sur un imac via ce câble ?
Merci


----------



## mp_ (15 Juillet 2010)

jerdopler a dit:


> Et voila :
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17...ers-hdmi-audio-et-video-pour-macbook-pro.html



J'ai acheté ce câble, rien à redire. Fonctionne très bien, vidéo + son (ne pas oublier de sélectionner la bonne sortie son lors du premier branchement dans les préférences système  ). Le tout avec le look Apple qui ne dépareille pas avec le reste 

Je me demande toujours pourquoi Apple n'a pas sorti un tel adaptateur, c'est le seul qui manque à leur gamme ; et la demande est là ...


----------



## Bigrie (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à avoir l'image sur ma tv.
C'est branché avec le cable et mbp . Sur mon ectan tv j'ai juste un fond rose mac!
Un ptit conseil ?
merci


----------



## mp_ (17 Juillet 2010)

Bigrie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n'arrive pas à avoir l'image sur ma tv.
> C'est branché avec le cable et mbp . Sur mon ectan tv j'ai juste un fond rose mac!
> Un ptit conseil ?
> merci



C'est quoi "un fond rose mac" ? Le fond par défaut Snow Leopard ? (la galaxie rose) Si c'est le cas, alors tu as bien l'image du Mac sur la télé. Ta télé agit comme un second écran. Tu peux déplacer une fenêtre dessus pour voir (par défaut, un second écran se rajoute à droite de l'écran principal. Déplace donc une fenêtre vers le bord droit de l'écran de ton MBP, elle devrait se retrouver sur ta télé. Tu peux régler tout ça dans les Préférences Système > Moniteurs)


----------



## T-heo (17 Juillet 2010)

Bigrie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n'arrive pas à avoir l'image sur ma tv.
> C'est branché avec le cable et mbp . Sur mon ectan tv j'ai juste un fond rose mac!
> Un ptit conseil ?
> merci



Préférences système > Moniteurs > Disposition > Cocher "Recopie video"


----------



## Bigrie (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses, l'image est impeccable !
Par contre je n'arrive pas à avoir le son :rose:
J'suis vraiment pas douée !!


----------



## T-heo (17 Juillet 2010)

Bigrie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> merci pour vos réponses, l'image est impeccable !
> Par contre je n'arrive pas à avoir le son :rose:
> J'suis vraiment pas douée !!



Et bien c'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué...
> Préférences système > Son > Sortie


----------



## Bigrie (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est fait , j'ai sélectionné ma tv mais rien !!


----------



## T-heo (17 Juillet 2010)

A part peut être le son coupé sur ta télé je vois pas désolé..


----------



## Bigrie (17 Juillet 2010)

Ok merci pour ton aide


----------



## Bond@007 (20 Juillet 2010)

Une solution pour utiliser le Macbook Pro fermé quand connecté à un grand écran externe ?
Pour ma part, MBP 13' de 2010, Samsung Syncmaster 226BW, clavier BT Apple et Magic Mouse ... connection via un câble mini display port vers DVI et sortie son via prise jack.


----------



## Bond@007 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Une solution pour utiliser le Macbook Pro fermé quand connecté à un grand écran externe ?
> Pour ma part, MBP 13' de 2010, Samsung Syncmaster 226BW, clavier BT Apple et Magic Mouse ... connection via un câble mini display port vers DVI et sortie son via prise jack.


 
UP, personne ne peut m'aider pour ma question ci-dessus ?

J'ai reçu mon câble mini display port vers HDMI, tout passe ! Son et image OK !
Mon câble vient de Hong Kong, vendeur Ebay et avec port offert, pour moins de 7 euros ... si des intéressés, je posterai le lien ce soir car pas sous la main là 
Par contre, j'ai dû mettre le 1080p car sans celà, le haut de l'image était rogné (ici en Belgique mode Pal) ... Pour les côtés gauche et droite, il me reste une petite bande noire d'environ 5 cm ... Une solution pour obtenir du véritable full screen ?


----------



## Habaddon (27 Juillet 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> UP, personne ne peut m'aider pour ma question ci-dessus ?
> 
> J'ai reçu mon câble mini display port vers HDMI, tout passe ! Son et image OK !
> Mon câble vient de Hong Kong, vendeur Ebay et avec port offert, pour moins de 7 euros ... si des intéressés, je posterai le lien ce soir car pas sous la main là
> Par contre, j'ai dû mettre le 1080p car sans celà, le haut de l'image était rogné (ici en Belgique mode Pal) ... Pour les côtés gauche et droite, il me reste une petite bande noire d'environ 5 cm ... Une solution pour obtenir du véritable full screen ?



Tu vas dans préférences système/Moniteurs/et tu règles le sous-balayage


----------



## Valmente (31 Juillet 2010)

une précision par rapport à mon post pour réveiller un macbook fermé et relié à un écran externe : il faut certes une souris ou un clavier mais surtout il faut que le mac soit relié au secteur et pas sur batterie.
Voilà si ça peut aider


----------



## macdu (31 Juillet 2010)

heo a dit:


> Et bien c'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué...
> > Préférences système > Son > Sortie



 adaptateur mini-DP/HDMI commandé le 29/07 sur amazon.fr (18,20), livré le 31/07 par INDIPC.
 malheureusement je n'ai pas le son sur ma TV mais uniquement sur mon MBP, que je sois en recopie écran ou en extension d'écran.
De plus, je n'ai pas d'autres choix dans les "préférences son" que "haut parleurs internes".


----------

